# Mr.Parker



## marlon (Nov 16, 2008)

I would like to address this question to those seniors of American Kenpo who personally knew and learned from Mr.Parker:  recognizing his genius and holding to the addage that one honours those that came before us not merely by imitating them but seeking out what they sought, what were some of the most important and / or consistent things that Mr.Parker searched for as he grew and developed kenpo?  specific questions he wanted to know the answers to and perhaps a little of why those questions were important to ask.
many thanks

Respectfully,
Marlon
p.s. Doc, i know that makes it what...8 questions now?  what's a guy to do when he wants to learn and has access to great masters...my answer is he asks


----------



## Doc (Nov 24, 2008)

marlon said:


> I would like to address this question to those seniors of American Kenpo who personally knew and learned from Mr.Parker:  recognizing his genius and holding to the addage that one honours those that came before us not merely by imitating them but seeking out what they sought, what were some of the most important and / or consistent things that Mr.Parker searched for as he grew and developed kenpo?  specific questions he wanted to know the answers to and perhaps a little of why those questions were important to ask.
> many thanks
> 
> Respectfully,
> ...


And how is that working for you?


----------



## marlon (Nov 24, 2008)

Actually, i have gained quite a great deal from asking questions in general and here on MT.  My practice and training has evolved; i have had some of my ideas confirmed and others refuted; i have changed the way i teach and practice in accordance with new knowledge.  At times the discussions and answers here have led me in directions i may not have come to on my own for some time or perhaps even not at all.  I appreciate everyones help, guidance, wisdom and opinions and of course respect everyones' right to not answer.

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Doc (Nov 24, 2008)

marlon said:


> Actually, i have gained quite a great deal from asking questions in general and here on MT.  My practice and training has evolved; i have had some of my ideas confirmed and others refuted; i have changed the way i teach and practice in accordance with new knowledge.  At times the discussions and answers here have led me in directions i may not have come to on my own for some time or perhaps even not at all.  I appreciate everyones help, guidance, wisdom and opinions and of course respect everyones' right to not answer.
> 
> Respectfully,
> marlon



We've had this conversation before. First there are a limited number of people who can actually answer the questions. Than, you have a tendency to not ask A question but multiple questions (like the 8 above), and ALL require a significant amount of subjective examination to even begin a discussion, and are immensely time consuming. 

On top of that, none of the answers to the above questions will help you with your stances, blocks, or execution of the material. They are all philosophical questions. The two guys that do post in this section have a limited amount of time to participate, and I tend to be thorough in my replies or not at all. The interaction must be productive or I'm not helping you. I treat you the same as I do my students who stand in front of me in class. Let's work on the things that will help you, instead of spending time on things that will not fix your neutral bow, or keep you from getting smashed in the face.


----------



## marlon (Nov 24, 2008)

Doc said:


> We've had this conversation before. First there are a limited number of people who can actually answer the questions. Than, you have a tendency to not ask A question but multiple questions (like the 8 above), and ALL require a significant amount of subjective examination to even begin a discussion, and are immensely time consuming.
> 
> On top of that, none of the answers to the above questions will help you with your stances, blocks, or execution of the material. They are all philosophical questions. The two guys that do post in this section have a limited amount of time to participate, and I tend to be thorough in my replies or not at all. The interaction must be productive or I'm not helping you. I treat you the same as I do my students who stand in front of me in class. Let's work on the things that will help you, instead of spending time on things that will not fix your neutral bow, or keep you from getting smashed in the face.


 

It is true that we have discussed these things before and i have significantly dropped the number of questions i ask, especially since the comments you made about the 6 or 7 earlier questions.  there was joking invovled, yet, i understood the message.  i respect your time and any ones time used to give an answer and i do my best to improve my basics.  I really do appreciate the thoroughness of your responses and do not expect you or anyone else to put themselves out to respond to my inquires.  As for the nature of my questions:  I have noted that the better i understand things intellectualy the better i can focus my actions/ training to help me imporve.  I do not take lightly the compliment i see in your response and will always do my best to live up to the knowledge that you have shared with me, and as for working on what will make me better, that is always my goal and the reason i want to meet you and train under you in person, and others who know better than myself.   BTW should i ever get to train with you in person, i intend to just focus on learning and experiencing what you are teaching me at the time.  Geography limits this at the present time
as always
Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Doc (Nov 24, 2008)

marlon said:


> It is true that we have discussed these things before and i have significantly dropped the number of questions i ask, especially since the comments you made about the 6 or 7 earlier questions.  there was joking invovled, yet, i understood the message.  i respect your time and any ones time used to give an answer and i do my best to improve my basics.  I really do appreciate the thoroughness of your responses and do not expect you or anyone else to put themselves out to respond to my inquires.  As for the nature of my questions:  I have noted that the better i understand things intellectualy the better i can focus my actions/ training to help me imporve.  I do not take lightly the compliment i see in your response and will always do my best to live up to the knowledge that you have shared with me, and as for working on what will make me better, that is always my goal and the reason i want to meet you and train under you in person, and others who know better than myself.   BTW should i ever get to train with you in person, i intend to just focus on learning and experiencing what you are teaching me at the time.  Geography limits this at the present time
> as always
> Respectfully,
> marlon


I think I'll send you to Bode. That will be my sweet revenge.


----------



## Carol (Nov 24, 2008)

Not Bode the engineer!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2008)

Bode plots, anyone?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 8, 2009)

Doc said:


> I think I'll send you to Bode. That will be my sweet revenge.


Oh geez. Good luck Marlon.


----------



## marlon (Jan 18, 2009)

IWishToLearn said:


> Oh geez. Good luck Marlon.


 

Bode, it seems that i have been sent to you...what next?  I better study that youtube vid some more

Marlon


----------

